# TTY Umschalter basteln



## AmriuS (26 September 2008)

Hiho zusammen !

Möchte von meinem PLC aus automatischen Zugriff auf die SPS und auf das OP bekommen... mit nur einem Kabel und möglichst heute noch 

Conrad is bei mir um die Ecke und daher hab ich mir schnell die Schaltung hier ausgedacht:





* 

*

Da ich mich mit Integrierten Schaltungen nie wirklich viel beschäftigt hab wollte ich euch nun folgendes dazu fragen...

1. Wie mache ich aus dem COM 2 am einfachsten einen digitalen Ausgang ? 
2. Reichen MOSFETs zum Umschalten oder gibt es da auch ICs die man nutzen kann ?

Vielen Dank schonmal

Amrius


----------



## edison (26 September 2008)

Such mal bei ELV, die haben da einen 232 Multiplexer.
Aus dem Schaltplan kannst Du Dir sicher was herleiten


----------



## AmriuS (26 September 2008)

Ok, danke für das Stichwort ... Habe jetzt das hier Gefunden: 
http://www.groegernet.de/schematics/rs232.html

Aber heute werd ich das net mehr hinbekommen ^^


----------



## volker (27 September 2008)

schalte das op27 doch einfach auf durchschleifbetrieb, schliesse den pc ans op an und fertig ist die laube


----------



## AmriuS (29 September 2008)

Oh das es so eine Funktion gibt wusste ich garnicht ! Wie praktisch !!

Unpraktisch ist aber dass ich mich leider vertippselt hab... Habe ein COROS OP25 und nicht 27. Ob das bei dem auch möglich ist ?

Werde später mal die Suche nutzen, wenn es aber jemand weiss so kann er es gerne schreiben 

Dankeeee !


Marius


----------



## AmriuS (29 September 2008)

ok, sorry für den Doppelpost aber ich hab grade nachgeschaut und das OP25 hat auch eine IF1A und eine IF2 Schnittstelle, demnach dürfte der Durchschleifbetrieb funktionieren.
Habe in anderen Threads gelesen das man das ganze nun so anschliessen sollte:

*PC* --> 9pol auf 15pol (TTY/232) --> *OP (IF2)* & *OP(IF1A)* -->15pol auf 15pol -->* SPS*

Kann das jemand bestätigen oder mir sagen welche Belegung das 15polige Kabel vom OP zur SPS hat bzw. welche Bezeichnung das hat ?
Muss das auch kaufen und löten, da wäre das seeehr hilfreich !

Vielen Dank schonmal

Marius


----------



## HaDi (29 September 2008)

Kabelbelegung gibts hier im Anhang, das OP25 kann laut Handbuch auch Durchschleifbetrieb.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## AmriuS (29 September 2008)

Hey, danke!

Müsste der auf Seite 446 sein ... 

Grüße


----------

